# Different smoking wood



## mrmike38z (Jun 2, 2010)

My brother in law swears by using "Hedge" for smoking!  I suppose anything will work it just depends on what you want.  But to me hedge is not a very aromatic wood.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2010)

My understanding is that if the tree makes a fruit or a nut then it is good for smoking.

On edit.....Welcome to the forum.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 3, 2010)

If you are speaking of Bois' de Arc or Osage Orange as the yankees call it I would have to agree with you. It makes real good fence posts. Supposedly bugs dont like to eat it. Welcome to the forum. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokey Lew (Jun 3, 2010)

I never heard of "Hedge" wood before unless you're talking about the hedges (shrubs) we trim around the house. If so, and it's good, I can see some awfully peeved wives in the future after we get after the hedges with our pruning sheers.

Welcome aboard Mike!


----------



## Jim_K (Jun 4, 2010)

I dont know about the flavor I have never burned it, but I have done some woodturning with it and its a very hard wood. I have read that it burns really hot also.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 4, 2010)

Have burned tons of the stuff in the fireplace and does purty good there...I just aint hear of too many folks cooking with it. Now there was a coupla fellas over at the Widder Bassos place from up North who I think claimed to cook with it. Anyway got into a big discussion with em cuz they thought it burned hotter than mesquite..which I was born on Thursday but it wasnt last Thursday..so I had to respectfully disagree with em. Looked at some btu tables but didnt see any comparisons.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera

bigwheel


----------



## tnbarbq (Jun 6, 2010)

I like sticking to the hard woods for smoking and some fruit.  Oak, hickory, apple, cherry, etc.  Never heard of hedge. First thing I though of was a bush.


----------



## Ashyface (Jun 7, 2010)

I've got to admit, with the ridiculous way the city want's you to make them custom faggots of wood in order to dispose of any trimmings from around the house, I've considered it. I just haven't had the cahone's to risk good meat on the impulse yet. Where I live they want you to cut all trimmings into 3 foot lengths, bundle it, and you may only have up to 7 small bundles at a time. They also give me a recycling trash can, which up until recently, I put my hedge trimmings into (nobody asked me if I believed in recycling, and I don't, so I try to stick it back to them anyway I can). I don't like dumping the stuff out in the countryside, because good people--farmers and ranchers--live out there and it's not their fault the City is insane. I won't pay 12 bucks the dump, that is already run off my tax dollars and should be free, and used to be. And dumping them off behind City Hall is getting risky, but I still can't stand the through of risking the meat.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 7, 2010)

Ashyface said:
			
		

> I've got to admit, with the ridiculous way the city want's you to make them custom faggots of wood in order to dispose of any trimmings from around the house, I've considered it. I just haven't had the cahone's to risk good meat on the impulse yet. Where I live they want you to cut all trimmings into 3 foot lengths, bundle it, and you may only have up to 7 small bundles at a time. They also give me a recycling trash can, which up until recently, I put my hedge trimmings into (nobody asked me if I believed in recycling, and I don't, so I try to stick it back to them anyway I can). I don't like dumping the stuff out in the countryside, because good people--farmers and ranchers--live out there and it's not their fault the City is insane. I won't pay 12 bucks the dump, that is already run off my tax dollars and should be free, and used to be. And dumping them off behind City Hall is getting risky, but I still can't stand the through of risking the meat.



They smoke fags in the UK. just sayin...


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 7, 2010)

Well just wonder if that smoked fag deal could be some kinda plot by evil right wing rednecks to thin out the herd a bit. Now Ashy you want good service you need to move to Foat Wuth. I can set piles of anything smaller than a VW beetle out beside my crib and they come pick it up the First monday of each month with a big claw looking gizmo. Maybe that is why the city budget is 77 millyawn in the hole. They may get as bad as yall have it. 

bigwheel


----------



## mrmike38z (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe I should of been more specific....Osage Orange (Hedge)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maclura_pomifera


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 8, 2010)

I watched a friend swing a SHARP axe on to one and watched it actually "bounce" off, that shit was so hard.  I wondered this same question before. I had alot of that wood it "pops alot like a 4th of July firework.

Also Ive heard the fruit is great for window wells ....spiders hate them...I think it worked great here. We've got a million bugs...not that summer.


----------

